# 2.8L diesel cummins in a Nissan d21



## william999 (Aug 5, 2016)

Does anyone have any idea how much work would be involved with fitting a 2.8L diesel cummins in an 86 Nissan d21? I understand that there will be a lot of work involved, but not sure how much. The cummins is an inline 4 which is the same as the stock z24 in the d21 but its only 2.4L. Any knowledge about this is helpful and appreciated. Just so you all know i plan on having it professionally done by someone i know. i just need to know if its even worth it before i ask him to do it.


----------

